# confused with the stools!



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

I strated feeding my dogs raw. My oldest dog used to eat raw meat and bones, and Naomi as a puppy (at the breeder) was eating too.
I decided feeding raw, as Naomi had a looottt of smelly gases, especialy with blue buffalo puppy large breed.
I am feeding chicken wings (raw), hearts, stomachs and livers (this 3 cooked at the oven). This is the cheapiest I can find. I am thinking of pig liver later additionally.
BUT! The first 2 days the stools were ok, but then (the weather got rainy...don't know if a wet poodle makes a difference in the stools), the stools changed and was something like diarrhea... . I kept feeding the same,and until now (second week) that is what happens:
First stools of the day at 7:00 pm not too loose...
Second stools at 10:00pm the firs part is good and the ssspplaaassshhhh....liquid! (sorry!!)
During the evening happens almost the same as the second time.
Am I doing something wrong?
Do I have to add more meat? And what should that be?
Thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds to me as if you are feeding too much organ meat - heart and liver can lead to diarrhoea, especially in the early days. I would aim for not more than 10 - 15% organ meats other than green tripe - most of the diet should be raw meaty bones and meat (beef, lamb - a mixture, especially if your bones are mainly chicken). If you ae feeding stomachs, they need to be the uncleaned type - not the white, processed tripe. Helpful guidance on ratios, and ensuring the correct calcium balance, here: DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

TOo much organ meat can cause that. I don't put organs in for the first couple weeks 

However i have a strong belief that when we switch to raw- some dogs go through sorta a cleanse- a few days of very wet runny stools as all the crap/fillers processed stuff from the kibble gets worked out of their body.


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally, as the diarrhea was continuing, I took samples of the stools and went to the vet. Giardia's test was positive and we started taking meds.....
((((


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Hektor. At least you now know the cause and can handle this. I hear that may take a while. I hope your other dog does not get this too. Let us know how Naomi is doing.


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

After a week of taking the meds, and two days of raw feeding the stools are getting better every day.
Until yesterday Naomi was eating at the morning raw and at the evening kibble. Stools from kibble were a little less solid that those from raw. 
So, yesterday she was fed only raw and stools today were perfect.
I know that this takes time. 
We have one more week of meds, then a week pause, and 7 days more of meds...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update Hektor. I am glad to hear that Naomi is improving. You may want to consider adding yogurt and/or a probiotic to counteract the killing off of the good bateria by the antibiotic. Hang in there - this sounds hard to get rid of.


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Thanks for the update Hektor. I am glad to hear that Naomi is improving. You may want to consider adding yogurt and/or a probiotic to counteract the killing off of the good bateria by the antibiotic. Hang in there - this sounds hard to get rid of.


 Yogurt is in her meal every evening, but not sure if it is the right one. I mean if it has the right bacteria for her stomach. All yogurts are ok, or they have to be from a specific brand that has probiotics added? As far as I know yogurt has its own probiotics in order to be done. ??


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Any low fat live culture yoghurt should be fine. I am lucky in that we have a bush honey/live culture yoghurt available readily to us so my dogs get that fairly regularly. 
Glad to hear there has been improvement & the meds are working


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Hektor said:


> Yogurt is in her meal every evening, but not sure if it is the right one. I mean if it has the right bacteria for her stomach. All yogurts are ok, or they have to be from a specific brand that has probiotics added? As far as I know yogurt has its own probiotics in order to be done. ??


The amt of yogurt needed to attain the results of probiotics is impossible- for human or dog. Start a 30 day round of probiotics & think of adding a pre-biotic to feed the gut flora you're creating with the pro-b's (Apawthecary makes a nice one- see Whole Dog Journal article)


----------

